# HOW DO I UPDATE MY UBER PHOTO?



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

My Uber photo, the one riders see to identify me, is 3 year's old and my hair is 10x longer. Many times riders aren't sure it is me. Is there a way to change it or update it?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> My Uber photo, the one riders see to identify me, is 3 year's old and my hair is 10x longer. Many times riders aren't sure it is me. Is there a way to change it or update it?


I Did It, you contact support and let them know you need upload a new profile photo reason per as you said.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

You have a picture of a 3 year old as your Uber driver picture?

Man that company has completely gone down the toilet after Dara and the board stole my company from me. 

Personally, I would cancel the ride request as a customer if a picture of a 3 year old came up as my driver. Just saying.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> My Uber photo, the one riders see to identify me, is 3 year's old and my hair is 10x longer. Many times riders aren't sure it is me. Is there a way to change it or update it?


LEAVE IT ALONE!

If pax has a problem they should be checking the license plate.

Pax know women grow their hair, it's the face they are looking at.

The reason why I say leave it alone is Uber uses Microsoft facial recognition services and it takes TIME to update ones physical picture and then TIME for it to learn and recognize you.

You may be unable to go online until any issues are resolved and we all know it takes Uber awhile to do that, combined with Microsoft your asking for pain.

Just to let you know, long hair is a severe vulnerability, too easy to grab, pull you head back and put a knife to your throat and order you to drive.

Just saying, sorry for being so frank. Just concerned. 🙂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I agree with "leave it alone".
You could start something that you regret.

Instead ... why don't you GET A HAIRCUT, HIPPY.

It's not 1970 any more.

EDIT: Is Adopted female? I shoulda considered that. I am a chauvinist who just can't imagine allowing MY female to do this dangerous and dirty job, so I don't consider the possibility of a uterus equipped person being permitted to do this job by the males in her life. 
If you're female just put your hair up .. .pull it away from your face and it will look the same in the pix.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> You have a picture of a 3 year old as your Uber driver picture?
> 
> Man that company has completely gone down the toilet after Dara and the board stole my company from me.
> 
> Personally, I would cancel the ride request as a customer if a picture of a 3 year old came up as my driver. Just saying.





UberBastid said:


> I agree with "leave it alone".
> You could start something that you regret.
> 
> Instead ... why don't you GET A HAIRCUT, HIPPY.
> ...


Yes, I am female. Several riders have told me they prefer a female driver. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> LEAVE IT ALONE!
> 
> If pax has a problem they should be checking the license plate.
> 
> ...


Good point on not messing with updating. I will leave it alone.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I often get told they were expecting a black guy. I took the pic with a lot of shadow in a darkish room and I do look black on my profile pic.
It wasn't intentional. I’ll just leave it like it is.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> My Uber photo, the one riders see to identify me, is 3 year's old and my hair is 10x longer. Many times riders aren't sure it is me. Is there a way to change it or update it?


Why change? I am guessing it is safe to say you look better with the longer hair (maybe even 10x better). Let the pax be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I had too change my pic recently. My pic was high an tight an its hippy now 3 years later . Some scaredy cat ***** ass pax told guber I was a diffefent person. Took a total of 15 minutes too change. My new pic is an action shot from my driver seat now. Pax are a pain someyimes.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Good point on not messing with updating. I will leave it alone.


With Uber, if it ain't broke don't fix it. 😆

Better yet, save it for a time when your not going to be ridesharing for awhile.

Your face is your id to them. 😉


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't do it!

I went from a #2 buzz cut and clean shaving to viking status long hair and beard in 4 years. It still has no issue with facial recognition.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber's technology is so weak, you're asking for trouble by changing your photo.


----------

